# Not recognizing sd card



## bizdevsd (Feb 5, 2012)

For some reason my bionic is not recognizing the sd card. I have taken it out several times with no luck. I am rooted but still on stock rom 2.3.4 system v. 905

Any thoughts?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it formatted and mounted in the settings?

48656C70206D6521


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah try mounting it in CWR and make sure it is formatted correctly

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


Still in Development

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Id assume hes figured it out. No response would usually mean that. unless something went completely wrong and he borked his phone and hes mad lmao!
other than that maybe a bad SDcard?


----------

